# Erratic flight patterns



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi, gang.

One of our pigeons, a feral who comes to our balcony about 2-3 times daily for food and water, has been having strange flight patterns lately. He's shown no signs of being a tumbler or a roller previously, nor does he have any distinctive variations in appearance (muffed feet, etc) to suggest that he is one. However, on takeoff, he has lately tended to nearly hit the ground before picking up, and once up, tends to either veer off to one side and, as a result, consistently have to fly toward the other to make up for it, or flit quickly back and forth in mid-air before he straightens his flight path out.

He's never flown like this for roughly 7-8 months - the period in which we've known him. I'd say he's nearing about a year in age, if not a bit less. As an aside, he also seems to have nightmares, or at least the last time he slept on our balcony, he did. At about 10pm-4am in the morning, he'd get up at sporadic times and start cooing angrily for a minute or two before going back to sleep. Not that it has anything to do with his flight, but would there be any reason for that? And would there be any reason for his flight, either?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Perhaps a visit to a good avian vet, or a rehabber for a check up..

Pigeons don't ordinarily change flying habits, but if they are not feeling up to par, they won't fly as well and perhaps he needs some attention. Also, he may have some mites that are bothering him at night and that could be why he is waking up.

I'd certainly help him and see what may be going on. If you are his only source of food and water, I'd take advantage of that, and start adding a bit of ACV to his water, and on other days, garlic, and probiotics.


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

I've never applied any sorts of vitamins or medications to a pigeon's drinking supply or food, so I'm not sure how to go about it exactly.

What kind of garlic would be good to add, where can you buy ACV/appropriate garlic, and what other probiotics would help him? In what amounts? His source of water is an outdoor fountain with about two litres or less of water in it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

draykie said:


> What kind of garlic would be good to add, where can you buy ACV/appropriate garlic, and what other probiotics would help him? In what amounts? His source of water is an outdoor fountain with about two litres or less of water in it.



You can use one clove of garlic, and crush it and put in a gallon of water and give the birds to drink

The apple cider vinegar you can buy at a health food store and mix a tablespoon or two to gallon water also. Make it up on seperate days and allow them to drink all day, and wash out and re do each day. 

This has helped with some health issues, and can keep bacteria down.

I would still pick him up if you can and have someone qualified check him out.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It may be the beginnings of PMV, a virus that can affect them neurologically. When you'd see it like this, the bird will often be seeming to overcontrol and do some things too strongly, even when pecking seeds. You might try to set up a box trap on your balcony, catch him and then hold him for observation. There's no danger to you.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> It may be the beginnings of PMV, a virus that can affect them neurologically. When you'd see it like this, the bird will often be seeming to overcontrol and do some things too strongly, even when pecking seeds. You might try to set up a box trap on your balcony, catch him and then hold him for observation. There's no danger to you.
> 
> Pidgey



That's my thought too. I've had a bird with this as the first symptom, he was flying backwards when taking off.

Reti


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

He seems to be getting better. He flew perfectly today. I often stand over the door and watch him eat too, as he's grown fairly accustomed to us doing that. He'll glance up at me, then go back to eating, and he eats normally.

I'm not sure if any of you remember back when I posted on Bandit, who I'd taken in (forcibly) because of his PMV/canker-like symptoms, but this pigeon's pecking is vastly different than Bandit's was. He eats very well, both in the way of gluttony and the way he pecks.

Otherwise, he's a fairly laid-back pigeon, and often he will indulge in the occasional yell-fest at juvies that follow him in. Just today, he flew in for one of his daily meals with one such juvie, and both landed on the roof above our balcony. When I went to the door to welcome him down, he looked over the juvie's head, saw me, and immediately shoved the little bird aside to come down and wait for his dish to be put outside. 

I'll probably try the garlic thing anyway, just to be safe. I've heard that putting too much can offend a pigeon's relatively weak sense of smell to the point where they won't drink the water it's in, so I'll be careful about moderating how much goes in there. How often should standing water with garlic in it be changed?

Thanks for your responses so far.


----------

